# [NOSTALGIA]Taking A Look Back {In Honor} At The xda-developers...



## Ibuprophen (Aug 16, 2017)

*Let's take a trip down memory lane at the humble beginnings of the xda-developers...*

_I thought that it would be a fun thing to honor the xda-developers through the years through a little flashback look at the humble beginnings._

*Does anyone remember this website?*
*{How about the individuals and the dinosaur equipment they are using?}*

*The xda-developers Home Page*





*{Image Date: 02 FEB 2003}*


*How about the Forum Page?*

*The xda-developers Forum Page*




*{Image Date: 27 NOV 2003}*​

*Can anyone recognize any of these early members?*

*The xda-developers Member List*




*{Image Date: 27 JUN 2003}*​


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 16, 2017)

I bet @MikeChannon would get a kick at this!


----------



## karandpr (Aug 16, 2017)

That looks ancient ...


----------



## MikeChannon (Aug 16, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> *Let's take a trip down memory lane at the humble beginnings of the xda-developers....................................*​

Click to collapse



Agh yes XDA back in the day. Those are the guys in the Dutch office where it all started.

I used to maintain an XDA Changelog, but sadly don't have the time these days. Here is what's left of it:

https://www.xda-developers.com/changelog/

In the above link you'll see a link to the founding company NAH6 Crypto Products BV, but sadly although the map shows the indicator on the "Sexmuseum" that was not in fact us... that was XXX-Developers (a well known site in its own right.

Mike


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 17, 2017)

MikeChannon said:


> Agh yes XDA back in the day. Those are the guys in the Dutch office where it all started.
> 
> I used to maintain an XDA Changelog, but sadly don't have the time these days. Here is what's left of it:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you recognize any of the member names on the member list image Mike? 

Maybe one of yours? 

LMAO! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*


----------



## lovemytab (Aug 17, 2017)

karandpr said:


> That looks ancient ...

Click to collapse



Static HTML, ancient.


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 18, 2017)

Off-topic has been a core thing since its conception:silly:


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 18, 2017)

Mr. Clown said:


> Off-topic has been a core thing since its conception:silly:

Click to collapse



HA-HA!!! 

When it states Off Topic... I'm just surprised that there isn't a thread titled "Dear Abby" or a Personals one. 

LMAO!!! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*


----------



## Droidphilev (Aug 21, 2017)

MikeChannon said:


> Agh yes XDA back in the day. Those are the guys in the Dutch office where it all started.
> 
> I used to maintain an XDA Changelog, but sadly don't have the time these days. Here is what's left of it:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm, so XDA started in Holland but is in US now?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 21, 2017)

To be honest, it wasn't long after the xda-developers website hit the US before i had a member account with them. 

I was on and off but, a bit active there for a while until the Military called me to Active Duty. So I ended up dormant for a long while. 

When i had returned to the xda-developers, in mid 2012, i was blown away by all the great changes that had been made. 

My old login wasn't good any longer (probably a cleaning of the dormant members, upgrades or something) so I had created this account and have been here ever since. :thumbup:

I believe my old/original member name was "Snausages" because that used to be my first email address "[email protected]". :what:

Those were indeed the day... LMAO! 

I remember when the xda-developers site did look much (if not exactly) like it did at the top of the OP. 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## MikeChannon (Aug 21, 2017)

Droidphilev said:


> Hmm, so XDA started in Holland but is in US now?

Click to collapse



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XDA_Developers

Yes indeed, we can blame all our troubles on long haired hippies and hackers in Holland

Mike


----------



## Droidphilev (Aug 21, 2017)

MikeChannon said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XDA_Developers
> 
> Yes indeed, we can blame all our troubles on long haired hippies and hackers in Holland
> 
> Mike

Click to collapse



Interesting. Many many years i was admin for the forum of pdatotaal.info, a dutch club mostly for epoc/synbian. I wonder if they knew each other in those days.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 21, 2017)

Maybe they were a Mafia faction called "The Holland Hippies"??? 

LMAO!!! 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 28, 2017)

I've got a question for @MikeChannon or anyone else who may know this... 

I'm just wondering which member has been on the Forum the longest? 

I guess this could be broken in 2 parts.

The same question but, which one is still active and which one is not active? 

Just out of curiosity... LMAO  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 28, 2017)

@egzthunder1 and @the_scotsman may have moar info on this, mate.


----------



## egzthunder1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> I've got a question for @MikeChannon or anyone else who may know this...
> 
> I'm just wondering which member has been on the Forum the longest?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, fwiw, I have been an active member since July 2005... And in all reality, I came to the site about 6 months before that but was mostly reading to fix my beloved Wallaby (aka sx56, aka O2 XDA  ). So, while I may not be the oldest active member, I am probably close.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 28, 2017)

egzthunder1 said:


> Well, fwiw, I have been an active member since July 2005... And in all reality, I came to the site about 6 months before that but was mostly reading to fix my beloved Wallaby (aka sx56, aka O2 XDA  ). So, while I may not be the oldest active member, I am probably close.

Click to collapse



There's a member name i had came across that i can't remember who's been here on a default like date. 

It was stated to me years ago that when the site was revamped, there were a handful of members from the original site (when it looked like the one on the OP) that had a default like date and they couldn't date it past a certain date from the original one. 

I hope i explained it okay via text... LOL!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## the_scotsman (Aug 29, 2017)

Yea, @egzthunder1 beats me by about 6 months 

I lurked for a while before joining. Then joined when I bought an O2 XDAII (HTC Himalaya), and wanted to start flashing it


----------



## MikeChannon (Aug 29, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> I've got a question for @MikeChannon or anyone else who may know this...
> 
> I'm just wondering which member has been on the Forum the longest?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




We have many folk who joined in 2003 who are still active now. The following people joined in 2003 and have been active in July/August this year. There are many many more from then who still log in but not every month:

*aaa* 
*abbas* 
*ACE-ppc* 
*adfrad*
*AE*
*ahmedateeq* 
*ajb_111*
*Alan T* 
*andrewpmoore*
*ansaar99* 
*apap* 
*Ariel*
*ARZLEB*
*axbl*
*BarnOwl*
*basile*
*Basti13*
*benbattle*
*bishamon*
*brix3*
*cgigate*
*claudioita*
*cmccarter*
*coercri*
*CPGOD*
*CPNowell*
*dadarkmcse*
*daveeckert*
*decodertje*
*defroster*
*derosnec*
*DonaldGoh*
*dragonii*
*erben*
*Evo*
*faisal*
*fhc*
*gb155*
*gl1500se*
*GuardianZX9*
*haesi*
*HDJ80*
*IceKiller*
*ID64*
*itsme*
*IvkovicD*
*ixtab*
*JanD*
*Jeff* 
*jesax

*The sharp eyed and in-the-know people like @egzthunder1 and @the_scotsman will see a very well known founder member, Admin, Moderator, Dutchman etc listed there by the name of @itsme
We've been trying to get rid of him for years but he still sneaks in the back door
Mike


----------



## MikeChannon (Aug 29, 2017)

Oh and one or two of those have yet to make their first post Come on guys don't be shy it's been 15 years to pluck up your courage:silly:

Mike


----------



## the_scotsman (Aug 29, 2017)

@sun_dream joined back in 2007 but has been actively supporting old devices for a long time! He did Windows Mobile ROMs and is now doing Android ROMs too I see 

He's a familiar name that old timers will recognise


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 29, 2017)

It will be good to know which XDA view all of these old timers use now. I'm still using the XDA classic view - I haven't used another one since I joined in 2008.


----------



## MikeChannon (Aug 29, 2017)

Mr. Clown said:


> It will be good to know which XDA view all of these old timers use now. I'm still using the XDA classic view - I haven't used another one since I joined in 2008.

Click to collapse



Good question. Classic for me too but with all the new stuff too:
https://userstyles.org/styles/105487/xda-developers-2015-classic-mix

Mike


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 29, 2017)

Sometimes the classic way of doing/viewing things is much more simple/easier than the "new-fangled" way these youngsters are ruining things these days.  

I felt old when I mentioned the word "Oscilloscope" to a kid (working behind the counter) at an electronics store and he looked at me as if i had made up a word (i can imagine what he was thinking). :what: 

LMAO!!!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## Mr. Clown (Aug 29, 2017)

MikeChannon said:


> Good question. Classic for me too but with all the new stuff too:
> https://userstyles.org/styles/105487/xda-developers-2015-classic-mix
> 
> Mike

Click to collapse



Nice! You are full of surprises MikeChannon


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 29, 2017)

It's funny that many/most members aren't aware of the following xda-developers Wiki link in searching for user's:

xda-developers User List Search - xda-developers Wiki

Is that up to date @MikeChannon? 

If i search all users and, sort by creation date, it reflects the following as the earliest member:

Svetius (bureaucrat, administrator, xdamods, xdasm) (Created on 3 July 2010 at 20:28)

But, I've got a feeling that it isn't reflecting inactive members. 

I always thought that @Peter Poelman was the first/longest member and even one the original owners/founders?


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 29, 2017)

MikeChannon said:


> Good question. Classic for me too but with all the new stuff too:
> https://userstyles.org/styles/105487/xda-developers-2015-classic-mix
> 
> Mike

Click to collapse








So much yellow...:silly:


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 29, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> It's funny that many/most members aren't aware of the following xda-developers Wiki link in searching for user's:
> 
> xda-developers User List Search - xda-developers Wiki
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't you ever summon a retired admin!! You've doomed us all!!!!!

Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun!!


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 29, 2017)

M_T_M said:


> Don't you ever summon a retired admin!! You've doomed us all!!!!!. Ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun!!

Click to collapse



HA-HA!!! 

It looks like I've called up a parent for a meeting with the school principal... LMAO!  

Okay Administrators... might as well tell us what's going to be spilled with that meeting in the principals office! :what: 

LMAO! :thumbup: 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## itsme (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi guys.,

I am still here.
still busy reversing firmware, currently investigating the 'q6zip' and 'delta' compressed sections at the end of hexagon baseband binaries.

willem


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 29, 2017)

itsme said:


> Hi guys., I am still here. still busy reversing firmware, currently investigating the 'q6zip' and 'delta' compressed sections at the end of hexagon baseband binaries. willem

Click to collapse



It's very nice to meet you on the forum Itsme! 

Are you one of the Original Big Guys of the xda-developers?  

Oh, by the way, itsmetoo... LMAO! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## M_T_M (Aug 30, 2017)

itsme said:


> Hi guys.,
> 
> I am still here.
> still busy reversing firmware, currently investigating the 'q6zip' and 'delta' compressed sections at the end of hexagon baseband binaries.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## egzthunder1 (Aug 30, 2017)

itsme said:


> Hi guys.,
> 
> I am still here.
> still busy reversing firmware, currently investigating the 'q6zip' and 'delta' compressed sections at the end of hexagon baseband binaries.
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy time machine Batman!

I had heard of Necro bumping a thread, but never a user...

(Nice meeting you sir!)


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm happy to see this thread turning out the way I'd hoped it would. 

There's an old saying... 

"Remembering where you came from can always help you appreciate where you are now."

Seeing this collective of the past and present is one great way to simply say "Hello"! 

I may not have been very active back in the "stone age" of xda-developers but, I can at least say that I was there and I do remember. 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## MikeChannon (Aug 30, 2017)

Mr. Clown said:


> Nice! You are full of surprises MikeChannon

Click to collapse



Somebody has to show the lemon shiffon love



Ibuprophen said:


> It's funny that many/most members aren't aware of the following xda-developers Wiki link in searching for user's:
> 
> xda-developers User List Search - xda-developers Wiki
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The WIKI is liinked membershipwise to the forums but I belive that member liist is only showing folk who have logged nto the wiki frrom its revamp date in 2010.

Yes Peter Poelman was a top founding person and. father of. the site. I am told his avatar is quite accurate.... which iis scary!



M_T_M said:


> So much yellow...:silly:

Click to collapse



Yeah!!!!:angel:



itsme said:


> Hi guys.,
> 
> I am still here.
> still busy reversing firmware, currently investigating the 'q6zip' and 'delta' compressed sections at the end of hexagon baseband binaries.
> ...

Click to collapse



.... and we're all happy and pleased you're here Willem I'm not going to mention "hexagon based binaries" for fear of appearing like a complete idiot... save for the fact I just did and I am a complete idiot.

Mike


----------



## dev_harsh1998 (Aug 30, 2017)

Having a good time reading this Ah.? Where do i order popcorn from this is something which should be done it gives us an chance of exploring an good amount of forums that has remained unsung yet :+1: ?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 31, 2017)

dev_harsh1998 said:


> Having a good time reading this Ah.? Where do i order popcorn from this is something which should be done it gives us an chance of exploring an good amount of forums that has remained unsung yet :+1: ?

Click to collapse



This is why I wanted to create this thread... 

Honoring the xda-developers, both, as a great website as well as those behind the scenes from the past and the present. They really have done and still do an outstanding job in continuing to making this website #1. 

All their hard work and dedication really reflects great credit upon themselves and the xda-developers community! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## Ibuprophen (Dec 24, 2017)

I would like to say to those nostalgic members of the xda-developers community... 

- Merry Christmas!
- Happy Hanukkah! 
- Happy Kwanzaa! 
- Happy Holidays!
(to the Politically Correct LOL!) 
- Happy Happy Joy Joy! 
(to everyone else LOL!) 

Happy New Year to ALL!!! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## Shubh_028 (Dec 28, 2017)

karandpr said:


> That looks ancient ...

Click to collapse



lol

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 AM ----------




M_T_M said:


> So much yellow...:silly:

Click to collapse



yellow yellow dirty fellow


----------



## Ticklefish (Oct 18, 2018)

(Time to resurrect a thread from the past..)

Wow, it's amazing to see how this all started. In 2003 I was using a HTC Tanager running Windows CE. I thought it was pretty impressive at the time. It had a camera and everything!

Amusingly, I still have that handset. My kids use it as a toy phone/lightsaber/wand. How times change..


----------



## Ibuprophen (Oct 18, 2018)

Ticklefish said:


> (Time to resurrect a thread from the past..). Wow, it's amazing to see how this all started.........

Click to collapse



Wowah... I almost forgotten about this thread LOL!!! 

I remember (and still have) my first portable cell phone I had bought in mid-late 2003 and It was the first camera phone that was released in the US too. 

It's the "Sanyo SCP-8100"...  

It still works great (besides the Cellular Service of course) and I've got the original Phone, Battery, Charging Cord and the User Manual as well. I think that I had seen the box for it as well somewhere. 

I used it for a very long time before purchasing my next, oldie but goodie, phone.

That one was called the Sanyo Juno SCP-2100 that i also still have... LMAO!!! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my SM-G900V device.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Nov 21, 2018)

Hey! Check out the cool PC... 

Maybe a great Christmas gift for the kids? 




LMAO!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my SM-G900T device.


----------



## Ticklefish (Nov 21, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> Hey! Check out the cool PC...
> 
> Maybe a great Christmas gift for the kids?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



4k of RAM? Wow..so much power!

My first computer had 32k.




I never realised how lucky I was.. 

Sent from my Sony Xperia XA1 using XDA Labs


----------



## Ibuprophen (Nov 24, 2018)

Ticklefish said:


> 4k of RAM? Wow..so much power!.........

Click to collapse



I had used the Tandy TRS-80 in High School about 25 +/- years ago. 

Before that, you could say my first Computer, I had a Commodore VIC-20 and a few years later the Commodore 64.

My brain is getting fried just thinking about it... LMAO!!!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my SM-G900T device.


----------



## Ticklefish (Nov 24, 2018)

Ibuprophen said:


> I had used the Tandy TRS-80 in High School about 25 +/- years ago.
> 
> Before that, you could say my first Computer, I had a Commodore VIC-20 and a few years later the Commodore 64.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good ol' Commodore. I had friends in school who fought on both sides of the Amiga/Atari War.
Looking back on it, it's ridiculous how fanatical people got over a format. It's a good thing we don't do that now...

Sent from my Sony Xperia XA1 using XDA Labs


----------



## Ibuprophen (Nov 24, 2018)

Ticklefish said:


> Good ol' Commodore. I had friends in school who fought on both sides of the Amiga/Atari War. Looking back on it, it's ridiculous how fanatical people got over a format. It's a good thing we don't do that now...
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia XA1 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Ahhh... Atari!  

I had that soon after it came out and it's Coleco predecessor too. 

Me and my brothers used to fight over them as well... LMAO! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my SM-G900T device.


----------



## adi153 (Mar 18, 2019)

Woahhh, I couldn't remember or even recognize website and members on that time, but I remember some developers of early Android era as xperia x10 mini, x8, wt19 and its great developers as nobodyatall, doomlord, PecanCM, XperiaFan13, really good old times in gingerbread timez


----------



## orb3000 (May 20, 2022)

Ibuprophen said:


> *Let's take a trip down memory lane at the humble beginnings of the xda-developers...*
> 
> _I thought that it would be a fun thing to honor the xda-developers through the years through a little flashback look at the humble beginnings._
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Waay worth the bump!


----------



## MikeChannon (Jun 1, 2022)

The Old Wordpress page with the XDA Changelog was sadly deleted quite a long time ago. Time contraints meant I was unable to keep it updated after 2014 but here is a rough copy of what the XDA Changelog looked like: (NOTE: some links may work, others are broken or don't point to the original page!!!)

*XDA Changelog*

XDA has gone through a lot of change over the years. We’ve added new features, changed our policies, and have made updates to the way you interact with the site. This is the XDA Changelog, where you can see all of the changes we’ve made in the past, and keep updated with new stuff we do in the future. It’s not 100% complete, but it covers the most important changes.


2002​

​
*Dec 20* A simple phpBB webisite is created by NAH6 Crypto Products BV that looked like this xda-developers.com

*2003

Jan 10 *XDAManipulator IMEI changing tool launched Wiki Ref
*Feb 10 *First major XDA ROM manipulation Tool developed, XDA-Arit along with XDA Unlock Tool
*July 26* The first XDA ROM Kitchen is announced (custom ROM kitchen for the Wallaby)
*Aug 20* Site Administrator Peter Poelman announces XDATools

*2004

Oct 29 *xda-developers subdivides forums by phone model for the first time
*Oct 29 *xda database records lost in major site revamp
*Dec 05* Total Membership reaches 3000

*2005*


​
*Feb 23 *User Avatars disabled due to a security problem
*Apr 24 *XDA’s FTP Servers for ROMs and Tools require log in for the first time due to malicious trashing of files
*Jun 20 *Addition of the XDA-Wiki
*Dec 18* FreeBSD that sits underneath xda-developers.com is updated and eAccelerator installed to overcome major site slowness. Not a long term fix however.

*2006

Oct* xda-developers moves to vBulletin

*2007*


​
*Jan 31 *An average of 110 new threads and 800 posts per day
*Jan 31 *New Registrations average 700 per day
*Feb 15 *Microsoft orders the removal of ROMs hosted on XDA’s FTP. Ref1 Ref2
*Feb 20 *Members launch a petition to be sent to Microsoft
*Jul 31* New User Registrations per day breaks 1000 for the first time

*2008

Jan 31* New Registrations average 1600 per day
*Jan 31* An average of 250 new threads and 3000 posts per day
*Apr 08* XDA founder, Peter Poelman Announces the XDA Store “an online shop for HTC and related phones, accessories and software”. Link

*2009

Jan 31 *An average of 350 new threads and 4500 posts per day
*Jan 31 *New Registrations average 2300 per day
*Feb 11 *Microsoft ask XDA Developers to remove all OEM ROMs, although this is not pursued by Microsoft.
*May 12 *PHP-worker server added. Great improvement to site speed as online numbers head towards 10,000
*Jun 10 *News articles added to front page, focusing on items originating at XDA that have been picked up by the outside world.
*Jun 10* New front page is added based on a PHP script and portal is cached every 5 minutes for quick loading.
*Jul 16* Plans are made to add full-fledged news-editors for the portal.
*Jul 16* RSS feed planned for news items

*2010*




​*Jan 10 *XDA-Developers is bought by JB Online Media, LLC
*Jan 10 *A forum is created to facilitate Developer feedback and new titles for Developers are proposed
*Feb 10 *A new revamped Portal is launched with much improved news writing as a focus
*Jan 27* XDA adds the first non-HTC device forums
*Jan 31 *New Registrations average 2400 per day
*Mar 01 *The Title News Writer is given to those writing for the Portal
*Mar 10 *Users given the ability to Rate threads
*Mar 19 *WP7 Development Forum Added
*Apr 04* XDA Android App launched
*Apr 26* XDA gets Official Twitter handle
*May 17 *egzthunder1 appointed as Portal Admin
*May 17 *MikeChannon appointed as Forum Admin
*May 25 *A new tier of Moderators is created to cover individual forums. There is now a Senior Tier in a supervisory role supported by a much larger group of Forum Specific Forum Moderators (FSFMs)
*Jun 01 *Flar (Forum Admin) retires
*Jun 10 *The XDA 2010 style is introduced. The yellow days are over! (unless you choose the “Classic” Theme)
*Jun 21 *Older devices moved to “Legacy” status due to never ending list of forums.
*Jun 21 *Compact View mode introduced
*July 20 *Old Wiki migrated to MediaWiki
*Jun 25 *Vote to front page feature added
*Aug 16 *XDA clarifies the GPL policy, given the importance of open source development
*Sep 02 *XDA embraces the “tablets” in addition to phones. Original Galaxy Tab added as the first (of many)
*Oct 21* iPhone-Developers.com launched as an xda community site
*Nov 26 *XDA-TV is announced
*Dec 10* Thanks Button added to reduce “thanks posts” in threads
*Dec 10* A new Committee of Senior Mods is created to appoint, review and monitor both Moderator tiers (Moderator Committee)

*2011

Jan 11* Voting starts for potential “personalities” for XDA-TV
*Jan 19* Recognized Developer Program is conceived
*Jan 20* XDA gets its own official YouTube channel and XDA-TV is born
*Jan 23* The Developer Committee of Senior Mods is formed to deal with the new Recognized Developer system
*Jan 24* Paid software section added
*Jan 31* An average of 1300 new threads and 26000 posts per day
*Jan 31* New Registrations average 5500 per day
*Feb 04* XDA-TV Goes live (azrienoch’s first video)
*Feb 15* Samsung in touch with XDA. SamsungJohn gets flamed by users
*Feb 25* XDA App goes Premium
*Mar 30* Windows Phone 7 XDA-App launched
*May 04* iTrader rating introduced for Market Place traders
*Mar 08* WebOS forum added
*May 11* Ten post rule automated system added to prevent new users posting in “development” forums
*May 13* Registration requirement for downloading attachments disabled
*May 26* The original XDA Noob Video is introduced
*July 19* The Original Development forum concept is introduced as a trial for the Samsung Galaxy S2
*Aug 11* Iron Fist officially announced
*Aug 31* New Reported Post system goes live
*Oct 12 *Member Found Deals forum added
*Nov 30* The dedicated Hardware Hacking forum is introduced
*Dec 27* Russell Holly becomes Portal Admin
*Dec 29* Contextual Search feature added

* 2012*


​
*Jan 18 *XDA-Developers blacks out in support of the anti-SOPA/PIPA protests that would curb internet freedoms
*Jan 31 *An average of 1600 new threads and 36000 posts per day
*Jan 31* New Registrations average 1800 per day
*Feb 02 *Willverduzco takes over as Portal Admin
*Feb 02 *Portal focus shifted to development not general/consumer mobile news
*Feb 07 *Marketplace rules revamped and restrictions added to prevent scams
*Feb 24 *XDA Premium HD for Tablets Released
*Mar 02 *JimmyMcGee made head of XDA TV
*Mar 29 *Recognized Developer code of conduct published on Portal
*Mar 29 *Recognition is given to XDA’s top developers who will be titled “Elite Recognized Developers“
*Mar 29 *New titles are Awarded: Recognized Themers and Regognized Contributors each group having their own private chat forums.
*May 01 *bitpushr replaces kernelpan1c as our sysadmin
*May 19 *Beta testing begins on XDA 2012 beta theme (to be later renamed to XDA 2013)
*Jun 05* “XDA Developers’ Android Hacker’s Toolkit: The Complete Guide to Rooting, ROMs and Theming” book is released
*Jun 13 *XDA posts its stance on GPL compliance
*Jun 15 *Appointing of Liaisons for RC-RT group to have a more consolidated approach
*Jun 19 *XDA 2013 Theme (Beta) Introduced
*Jul 03 *Tightened guidelines for accepting RCs and RTs
*Jul 03* Training for XDA forum-specific mods rolled out
*Jul 03 *Banning Policy announced
*Aug 31 *Free XDA Build Server goes live for Recognized Developers
*Sep 03 *Decision to close legacy forums
*Sep 12 *Comment system on the Portal moved to Disqus
*Sep 18 *A new “Thanks Widget” is added to the forum sidebar to help find most useful posts within a thread
*Oct 09 *All registered members can use Thanks (not just those with >5 posts)
*Oct 09 *Recognized Developer program re-opened with streamlined processes and tighter restrictions
*Oct 10 *New forum created for the Raspberry Pi Android devicehttp://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1845
*Nov 12 *Added the first Developer Discussion forum for devs to “talk shop” in GNII and GSIII
*Nov 12 *jerdog heads up Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM) relations
*Nov 30 *The XDA-Marketplace is closed
*Dec 20 *XDA-Developers is 10 years old!
*Dec 20 *The XDA-University is revealed.
*Dec 15* Forum Moderators are reorganized into OEM and carrier-based teams instead of being allocated to just one or two specific forums, thus giving each forum coverage by six to ten moderators

*2013

Jan 5 *Added Android Stick Computers forum
*Jan 13* Q&A Forums renamed to Q&A, Help & Troubleshooting
*Jan 16* New Registrations average 2000 per day.
*Jan 16* An average of 1650 new threads and 40000 posts per day
*Feb 4* Added Smart Watches forum
*Jul 3* A major new database of ROMs, Kernels and Tools called DevDB is piloted
*Aug 8* XDA Development Database Enters Stage Two Rollout
*Aug 9 – Aug 11* XDA achieves major-name sponsorship for its first Conference by and for Developers XDA: DevCon, hosted at the Conrad Hilton, Miami Florida: Link 2 XDA: DevCon
*Aug 17* New XDA mobile app, *XDA Premium 4* is released.
*Sep 12* *Google log-in* is enabled for new member registrations
*Sep 16* Sony Cross-Device Development Forum pilot is announced.

*2014

Jan 5 *Sony Cross-Device Development Forum pilot declared a success and new Sony devices added
*Jan 16* New Registrations average 1850 per day.
*Jan 16* An average of 1200 new threads and 28000 posts per day
*Apr 4* XDA Community Apps forum added covering: Xposed General, Framaroot, and MX Player
*May 06* DevDB integrated into XDA’s notification system, and added a _variable system_ for managing multi-device projects.
Sep 16 XDA adds its first Android One forums for Google’s emerging markets platform for sub $100 phones.
*Sep 25* Major site redesign for both the forums and the portal. 2015 Theme launched


​
*Sep 26 -Sep28* XDA-Developers second Conference for and by Developers. Held this time in Manchester UK. XDAevcon
*Oct 01* News Portal gets a facelift in line with recently added XDA 2015 Forum Theme


(NOTE: some links may work, others are broken or don't point to the original page!!!)


----------



## roirraW "edor" ehT (Jun 1, 2022)

Wow, I went down the HTC WIndows Mobile video driver rabbit hole, and I made it back alive!  Interesting stuff, though.


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 1, 2022)

MikeChannon said:


> The Old Wordpress page with the XDA Changelog was sadly deleted quite a long time ago. Time contraints meant I was unable to keep it updated after 2014 but here is a rough copy of what the XDA Changelog looked like: (NOTE: some links may work, others are broken or don't point to the original page!!!)
> 
> *XDA Changelog*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Master Mike!
Thanks thanks a lot for this post!
Now all new members can learn where we are coming from here in XDA!

Gracias!


----------



## Ticklefish (Jun 4, 2022)

Wait....so does this mean xda turns 20 this year? Wow! That's really impressive!


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 4, 2022)

Ticklefish said:


> Wait....so does this mean xda turns 20 this year? Wow! That's really impressive!

Click to collapse



Yes, we have been around since the begginings


----------



## Ticklefish (Jun 4, 2022)

orb_selektor said:


> Yes, we have been around since the begginings

Click to collapse



I'm assuming there's something planned for the big day?
Maybe something involving cake for the members..?

(No, I don't know how a website can provide cake over the internet. Maybe we'll have to find a way to torrent Victoria Sponge or something. But hey...we're modders. Making computers do what they weren't designed for is what we do!!)


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 4, 2022)

Ticklefish said:


> I'm assuming there's something planned for the big day?
> Maybe something involving cake for the members..?

Click to collapse



TBH I don't know if something special will happen...Hopefully yes!


----------



## karandpr (Jun 5, 2022)

Ticklefish said:


> I'm assuming there's something planned for the big day?
> Maybe something involving cake for the members..?
> 
> (No, I don't know how a website can provide cake over the internet. Maybe we'll have to find a way to torrent Victoria Sponge or something. But hey...we're modders. Making computers do what they weren't designed for is what we do!!)

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Jun 5, 2022)

Ticklefish said:


> I'm assuming there's something planned for the big day?

Click to collapse



We can ask @MikeChannon maybe he knows something!


----------



## Woody (Jun 18, 2022)

Oh, Hai!!

Remember old Woody?  Pepperidge Farm does.

Some of the best days, arguments, coding, friendships (still have a crew I regularly talk to weekly) and, above all, fun I had on the interwebz.

Hope all is going well and keep the dream alive.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Jun 29, 2022)

Woody said:


> Oh, Hai!!
> 
> Remember old Woody?  Pepperidge Farm does.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 8, 2022)

You migjt wanna check this thread @willverduzco to continue on memory lane 

I wonder if any old member might wanna add some cool old times photos to this thread!
I am sure @MikeChannon has a big image library


----------



## MikeChannon (Sep 9, 2022)

orb3000 said:


> You migjt wanna check this thread @willverduzco to continue on memory lane
> 
> I wonder if any old member might wanna add some cool old times photos to this thread!
> I am sure @MikeChannon has a big image library

Click to collapse


*Well not really but I think this was the 2006 XDA design team:*






and then of course we later got a new logo style:




*This'll make sense to some old-timers:*




*and who remembers Touch Flo?*


​'dem were the days.

Mike
​


----------



## orb3000 (Sep 9, 2022)

MikeChannon said:


> *Well not really but I think this was the 2006 XDA design team:*
> 
> View attachment 5707579​'dem were the days.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can see Mike, David, Peter on the pic but the other 2 dont recognize 

Oh man Touch Flo! What a nice memories!
Thanks Mike!


----------



## ze7zez (Sep 18, 2022)

I want to complete the information that the oldest mention of a post on XDA is on 2002-12-16 16:31:49.









						Bluetooth
					

This message contains all postings in this thread dated before January 19th 2003     Subject: Bluetooth From:   Xda. Date:    16 Dec, 2002  16:31:49  Do u think the SD bluetooth cards will work on the XDA O2???  Any idea how to unlock the Sim...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




The oldest post in the current forum is dated 2003-01-19 03:06 PM.









						Demo Thread
					

Whoah! I traveled through a vortex!




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




I can't wait to read the post in thread #1.
Does anyone have it?


----------



## Logix (Nov 2, 2022)

Ibuprophen said:


> *Let's take a trip down memory lane at the humble beginnings of the xda-developers...*
> 
> _I thought that it would be a fun thing to honor the xda-developers through the years through a little flashback look at the humble beginnings._
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i was here


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 3, 2022)

Logix said:


> i was here

Click to collapse



Me too!


----------

